# cockroach in the ear



## pearce777 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've read a few times about the bug in the ear thing. I had it happen to me in New Orleans many years ago, sure woke me up from a dead sleep. I knew what was happening pretty fast, that didn't make it any less disconcerting though. Now I've broken plenty of bones been in some car wrecks, but this hurt like nothing I have ever experienced. The roach was wedged in against the drum and fighting to get out kicking those sharp little legs where no sharp moving objects should be.
     The whole time all I could think of was oh @%#@ this hurts it's really gross, and then I couldn't get the sceen from the old star trek movie where they put that bug thing in his ear out of my head. Well to keep a long story long walked to the ER bout a mile away, ok walked fast and waited about two hours in the waiting room. When I finally was seen by an ER doc I figured he would be surprised, no he says oh ya I see this a couple of times a month. He sticks in some instrument to retrieve it after he kills it and then accidentally snips the inside of my ear, which bleeds more than you would think, finally got it out in several pieces, cleans the ear and I walk home. After that I slept with earplugs. Then I moved to the northwest where cockroaches don't regularly crawl I people's friggin ears.


----------



## Clare (Mar 26, 2013)

I had a guy who fell asleep outside and had an ant crawl into his ear, woke him up, as you say, from a dead sleep.

I have been following up, he has now has 2/52 of acute otitis externa and -5 dB hearing in his L) ear.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 26, 2013)

Had a few moths in the ear cases, no worries. Few drops of mineral oil, an otoscope, a loupe and patience.


----------



## pearce777 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was 21 I gave it liquor, youthful resilience, and earplugs.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this video.... This one just give me real feeling of satisfaction...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVknbaIM2-I[/YOUTUBE]

eta: wrong vid..


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 27, 2013)

Household6 said:


> I love this video.... This one just give me real feeling of satisfaction...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVknbaIM2-I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> eta: wrong vid..



holy crap. that was really cool, and really disgusting.
is there any way to anesthetize the ear before a procedure like that?


----------



## Household6 (Mar 27, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> holy crap. that was really cool, and really disgusting.
> is there any way to anesthetize the ear before a procedure like that?



Patients are usually sedated... I think that video is almost..._ climatic.. _


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

That was pretty nasty and cool


----------

